# Should I Go With Blackwall Or Whitewall Tires?



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2016)

A patina set of Whitewalls would look pretty sweet on that beauty.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 11, 2016)

Agree with Cyclingday -  Patina White


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 11, 2016)

Yup dirty white


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bajaway said:


> Yup dirty white


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks guys. I hate whitewall but sometimes they are necessary.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 11, 2016)

That was classic lol


----------



## the2finger (Aug 11, 2016)

Pee Wee Herman had white walls. Enough said


----------



## Kato (Aug 11, 2016)

I say blackwalls.........that bike would look " Sinister " with the color being blackish / gray


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2016)

I rarely install WW tires on my bikes, but some deluxe boys bikes do look pretty good with them. I think the BB deserves some durty WW's


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 11, 2016)

Blackwalls are boring. In the 30's, your Aunt Mildred had blackwalls. Aunt Mildred was boring, and cheap. She had a cheap bike. And a boring bike. She didn't have a Bluebird! This is an exciting bike and deserves exciting tires, whitewalls. Don't be boring. Don't be cheap. Don't be Aunt Mildred.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 11, 2016)

Blackwalls are boring. In the 30's, your Aunt Mildred had blackwalls. Aunt Mildred was boring, and cheap. She had a cheap bike. And a boring bike. She didn't have a Bluebird! This is an exciting bike and deserves exciting tires, whitewalls. Don't be boring. Don't be cheap. Don't be Aunt Mildred.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

Black walls have their place on certain colors. Don't knock em too much...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)

I went Blackwall for right now.  The LBS didn't have any nice whitewall tires.  I'll pick up a set from John


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## tech549 (Aug 11, 2016)

well now,that looks pretty good just like that!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2016)

Dirty whites! Blah on that black. White-walls matter!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

I like it.... not all blingy like every other damn bike with ww....gives it style in a way... like a 50s biker dude cool

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

Like, I'm here to kick yer azz style

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

Not all fu fu white wall 80s corvette and pink sweater tied around neck style 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 11, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> A patina set of Whitewalls would look pretty sweet on that beauty.



I WOULD AGREE!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Blackwalls are boring. In the 30's, your Aunt Mildred had blackwalls. Aunt Mildred was boring, and cheap. She had a cheap bike. And a boring bike. She didn't have a Bluebird! This is an exciting bike and deserves exciting tires, whitewalls. Don't be boring. Don't be cheap. Don't be Aunt Mildred.



Not all expensive non boring bikes came with white walls back in the day.. that's a misconception ...Everyone puts ww on everything..... change it up a bit... The eye should be drawn to the bike...not the ungodly white rings that make you focus  just on them.....subtleties....contrast... minimalist... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Not all fu fu white wall 80s corvette and pink sweater tied around neck style
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Black walls are for poor people that only ride in the dirt and mud.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm just bitter cause I wanted to watch the biggest meteor shower ever and a damn storm moved in and I can't see shet....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 11, 2016)

Black tires matter! No whitewalls.


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Black walls are for poor people that only ride in the dirt and mud.



All my bikes have blackwalls so i guess that means I'm "poor" living in my 'paid off home" in North Monrovia, And your comment about riding in the dirt and mud coming from someone who lives in the desert?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> All my bikes have blackwalls so i guess that means I'm "poor" living in my 'paid off home" in North Monrovia, And your comment about riding in the dirt and mud coming from someone who lives in the desert?



Ha..... NoMo is fancy 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> All my bikes have blackwalls so i guess that means I'm "poor" living in my 'paid off home" in North Monrovia, And your comment about riding in the dirt and mud coming from someone who lives in the desert?





I live a few doors down from Stevie Nicks and down the hill from Alice Cooper so our streets are swept and washed down every other day. No worries about our tires getting dirty and muddy.  ....


----------



## higgens (Aug 11, 2016)

All white lightning darts


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2016)

higgens said:


> All white lightning darts



YES!
I have seen these at Vets for sale. All White Lightnings!
for the Black BB; together in Harmony!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 348988



look's cheap ........  needs whities


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 12, 2016)

Bike is gorgeous!!!  Doesn't matter what tires. Looks good as is IMO.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 12, 2016)

TAKE A LOOK AT THESE BIKES.
CREAMY WHITEWALLS REIGN!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2016)

The CABE has spoken Chris! White walls it is... V/r Shawn


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 12, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> look's cheap ........  needs whities



It look's "Bad Ass"! Forget the "Whities".


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 12, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> It look's "Bad Ass"! .


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 12, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I live a few doors down from Stevie Nicks and down the hill from Alice Cooper so our streets are swept and washed down every other day. No worries about our tires getting dirty and muddy.  ....



Quite the name "dropper" you are,Pee Wee Herman, Stevie Nicks, Alice Cooper ? Well I live across the street from Gilbert the cement contractor, down the street from Jim the Monrovia P.D. dispatcher, and up the street from Carl a retired L.A. metropolitan water  district supervisor.I guess the fact that were in a drought is because you get your street's washed every other day.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> It look's "Bad Ass"! Forget the "Whities".




Some vintage bikes and cars look good with blackwalls and some look good with whitewalls. It all depends on the car/bike and the choice of the owners. I have a buddy that puts whitewalls on each and every one of his bikes no matter what it is. 

I prefer blackwalls with mags on my 58 where as the purest collectors prefer big whites with big hub caps. Big difference with the first glance. 

And some people are just pissy about everything.


----------



## mike j (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm a little late to the party, but I like the look of all black tires on that bike. To go even further out on a limb, I'd fill up those fenders w/ some big ass, fat Maxxis Hookworms, 2.50 x 26, IMHO. Nice bike, by the way.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 13, 2016)

Blackwalls


----------



## tech549 (Aug 13, 2016)

ok whites on vet, blk on BB


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm still going to get some whitewalls and dirty them up, take a photo and compare


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I'm still going to get some whitewalls and dirty them up, take a photo and compare




May I suggest these WW tires? They ride great, are pretty damn cheap and come with tubes & rim tape. I've installed them on several Elgin bikes and they look awesome

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222212685894


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 13, 2016)

You are the second one to recommend those tires.  I trust you both about as far as I can throw you...and I have a bad back, but I went ahead and picked a set of those up anyway.  Thanks for the lead Mike n Stig


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 13, 2016)

Whitewalls=Catholic school, upper crust.
Blackwalls=Public school, working class.
Blackwalls all the way. IMO, blackwalls would kick white walls azz and take their lunch money.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 13, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> May I suggest these WW tires? They ride great, are pretty damn cheap and come with tubes & rim tape. I've installed them on several Elgin bikes and they look awesome
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222212685894



That's like wearing an expensive 3 piece suit with some Wal-Mart shoes.


----------



## mike j (Aug 13, 2016)

Did I mention, you can ride anywhere with Maxxis.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> That's like wearing an expensive 3 piece suit with some Wal-Mart shoes.




Then what rideable whitewall tires would _you_ suggest?? John's chaintreads are the shiznit and look great on just about any vintage bike, but I believe these Columbia repop tires look great on Elgins that may have come with WW Allstates. Just my opinion. BTW,don't be fooled by the price of these Columbia tires. They may be cheap in price, but are good quality tires that ride smooth & effortlessly


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 13, 2016)

Big fan of the Columbia tires, high-quality, look great, fat whitewalls, tubes and rim strips included at a great price


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2016)

I've have a couple of bikes with those Columbia tires. I like'm because they have a tread pattern very similar to the Royal Master Centipede Grip tires and they have performed great. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I've have a couple of bikes with those Columbia tires. I like'm because they have a tread pattern very similar to the Royal Master Centipede Grip tires and they have performed great. V/r Shawn




They do look just like them. Just wish they had made them in BW too


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Whitewalls=Catholic school, upper crust.
> Blackwalls=Public school, working class.
> Blackwalls all the way. IMO, blackwalls would kick white walls azz and take their lunch money.




You gotta think tho, what working class kid found a Bluebird under his Xmas tree??? These Bluebirds were not cheap bikes. Pretty sure the "Upper Crust" were the only ones that could afford such a machine,especially when much of the US was suffering from the Great Depression...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

End of discussion. Whitewalls it is!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-sears-catalog-via-hathitrust-org.51425/


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 13, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Then what rideable whitewall tires would _you_ suggest?? John's chaintreads are the shiznit and look great on just about any vintage bike, but I believe these Columbia repop tires look great on Elgins that may have come with WW Allstates. Just my opinion. BTW,don't be fooled by the price of these Columbia tires. They may be cheap in price, but are good quality tires that ride smooth & effortlessly



I suggested blackwalls


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Most deluxe ballooners came with white walls so that is what I put on them. Most lesser equipped bikes came with black walls but in a lot of cases could be upgraded to white walls for a dollar or two more. The school house analogy doesn't hold much water here. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 13, 2016)

it will roll to a dumpster with either.
Go Huffy!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> it will roll to a dumpster with either.
> Go Huffy!



There's that "turd in the punchbowl" again...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 13, 2016)

Lavender tires  and multicolor spokey dokeys. They sound amazing!


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 13, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Whitewalls=Catholic school, upper crust.
> Blackwalls=Public school, working class.
> Blackwalls all the way. IMO, blackwalls would kick white walls azz and take their lunch money.



That's what I'm "Talkin' about"! I'm on team "Kirkpatrick"!


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 13, 2016)

Blackwall tire's rule!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 13, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL BLUEBIRD....  WE ALL KNOW THAT!!! BLACK OR WHITE WALL  TIRES ????A SURVEY...???THREE PAGES LONG ????NOT MUCH TO GO WITH ...BLACK WALL    ///     WHITE WALL .  WHO CARES ???? WHAT COLOR SHOULD I PAINT MY HOUSE...YOU KNOW BETTER THEN MOST OF US .. OH BY THE WAY ....BEAT UP BLACK WALLS WILL SUIT YA FANCY....  GOOD LUCK WITH THIS (WELL)....QUANDARY  
  YOU ARE  IN ... ALL THE BEST   RUDY C FAIRFAX CA


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I suggested blackwalls






tikicruiser said:


> That's what I'm "Talkin' about"! I'm on team "Kirkpatrick"!






tikicruiser said:


> Blackwall tire's rule!



Meh...


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 13, 2016)

You guys are too funny


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 14, 2016)

*Read what Elgin Company has to say about it...








*


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2016)

See, its a fact look it up! Good work Jake! V/r Shawn


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 14, 2016)

2jakes said:


> *Read what Elgin Company has to say about it...
> Every body know's whatever come's out of the "909" is true and fact!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the2finger (Aug 14, 2016)

Black tires matter


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2016)

lol...thank God I'm not in the 909


----------



## the2finger (Aug 14, 2016)

They ride on the rims in the 909


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2016)

the2finger said:


> They ride on the rims in the 909



No, they steal your rims in the 909!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> lol...thank God I'm not in the 909



Just cuz they changed your area code to 951 doesn't mean you're not a 909 boy


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 16, 2016)

How about one of each?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> How about one of each?



White walls on the left and black on the right


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm waiting for some idiot to say that it sounds racist.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I'm waiting for some idiot to say that it sounds racist.




That's racy.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 17, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> White walls on the left and black on the right




blacks are on the left


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 17, 2016)

How bout whites in the front and blacks in the back? That sounds kinda racist.


----------



## higgens (Aug 17, 2016)

It looks like skylark handle bars in that original ad


----------

